# Bulb for 2D-6AA Maglite



## boomhauer (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking for a suitable bulb for ROP-low type flashy. I have a couple of the cheap KD D-cell to 3AA adaptors, which are only rated up to 1 amp, but I'd still like to use them in my 2D Maglite.

Since the ROP-high bulb draws too much current, my main choices seem to be the ROP-low, 5-cell Mag or KPR118. Any suggestions for which would provide the most lumens and not melt these adaptors?


----------



## allburger (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a write up that I did about my ROP. I used the Kai adapters but modified them with copper sheeting. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193811


The pictures aren't very good quality, considering i took them with my cell phone camera when i was still in college. I no longer have those particular adapters as I sold the light. 

I do miss my ROP and have the kai adapters on order and they should be here in a few days. I will do the mod to the adapters again and will take better pictures in about a week.


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent - I'm looking forward to the allburger mod.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 16, 2009)

The 5 cell xenon should do nicely. Also, how long do you plan on running this light each time? for short bursts those adapters should be OK. I have an _old_ Ray-o-vac with a modded adapter from a 3LED cheapo (walmart) ROV that was 3s2p,it's running the magnumstar 5 cell bulb very well, with minimal heat at the adapter.


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 16, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> The 5 cell xenon should do nicely. Also, how long do you plan on running this light each time? for short bursts those adapters should be OK. I have an _old_ Ray-o-vac with a modded adapter from a 3LED cheapo (walmart) ROV that was 3s2p,it's running the magnumstar 5 cell bulb very well, with minimal heat at the adapter.


 
Thanks - I guess the xenon is brighter than the krypton bulb?

I generally don't run my lights long, but it would be nice to have a light that I don't have to worry about too much. I already have a couple of cheap modded 2-AA Eveready lights that I am very careful with (now 9 volts and hot bulbs).


----------



## bullettproof (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a Philips 5761 Bulb in my 6AA to 2D mag. Luxluthor says 1500 Lumens. However the runtime is 25 minutes with 2700mah AA's


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 16, 2009)

bullettproof said:


> I have a Philips 5761 Bulb in my 6AA to 2D mag. Luxluthor says 1500 Lumens. However the runtime is 25 minutes with 2700mah AA's


 
1500?  6V, 30W... 5 amps, right?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Xenon is a whiter and cleaner beam, easier to focus IMHO.


----------



## nitesky (Mar 16, 2009)

Sears has 6v Xenon rechargeable lamps, they might have the Dorcy name now. I have used some and they can take a bit of overcharging.


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 17, 2009)

nitesky said:


> Sears has 6v Xenon rechargeable lamps, they might have the Dorcy name now. I have used some and they can take a bit of overcharging.


 
Searched Sears, but no suitable 6V bulbs - at least online.

Actually leaning now towards the WA 1165 or Carly 1057, if I can find them.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 17, 2009)

boomhauer said:


> Searched Sears, but no suitable 6V bulbs - at least online.
> 
> Actually leaning now towards the WA 1165 or Carly 1057, if I can find them.



1165?

I assume you mean 1185, which requires 9AAs to power up properly.


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 17, 2009)

mdocod said:


> 1165?
> 
> I assume you mean 1185, which requires 9AAs to power up properly.


 
No, I really mean the Welch Allyn 01165-U:

Part Number: 01165-U
Voltage: 6.0
Wattage: 11.22
Current (amps): 1.87
Life (Hours): 75
Lumens: 237.50

It's rather close to the ROP-low current draw and performance I'm looking for. The Osram 64250 and Philips HPR71 are also interesting and comparable, but the Osram is reportedly sometimes a little large dimensionally for the 8mm Mag reflector hole (although greatly priced at $3) and the Philips seems to be only available in Europe or Oz. For most of these options, availability seems the main hurdle.


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey boomhauer, 

you might find the old CR123 2C MagMod and bulb info thread worth a read. Posts 76 and 79 show beamshots and current draw data.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 18, 2009)

boomhauer said:


> Looking for a suitable bulb for ROP-low type flashy. I have a couple of the cheap KD D-cell to 3AA adaptors, which are only rated up to 1 amp, but I'd still like to use them in my 2D Maglite.
> 
> Since the ROP-high bulb draws too much current, my main choices seem to be the ROP-low, 5-cell Mag or KPR118. Any suggestions for which would provide the most lumens and not melt these adaptors?



I would suggest going for a ROP Low - great bulb, great output (bright and nice tint), should be OK with the KD adaptors and if not then get some better adaptors from fivemega or a couple of Li-ion D cells from KD (they work VERY well with my 2D ROP Low).


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 18, 2009)

Do yourself a favor boomhauer,click on mdocod's(post 11) sig link to his battery adapters. His 6aa to 2d adapters can handle any bulb you want to use for years to come!:twothumbs


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. You guys are really helpful and patient with noobs. 

I'll have to get some of those good battery adapters eventually; I'm currently finishing a flurry of led upgrades to my existing AA/AAA minimags, and then onto the ROP-low (or equivalent) 2D flashy. It won't end there, I'm sure.


----------



## boomhauer (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I settled on the GH24 (6V-10W) as my ROP-low alternative. Seemed the best compromise of performance, cost and availability @ $5.49/ea. Can't wait for them to arrive from across the pond.


----------

